# nox Airbase Rennrad Rahmen 28' schwarz RH 56 neu



## kephren23 (4. April 2014)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/nox-Airbase-...6-/251494160371?ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:DE:1123

Preisvorschläge sind möglich!


----------



## kephren23 (1. Juni 2014)

Neu eingestellt!
Gern preisvorschläge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

